
Egypt cancelled DST just 3 days before the switch - Mojah
https://marc.ttias.be/timezone-announce/2016-07/msg00016.php
======
Mojah
Stock exchanges, airports, calendar-syncing apps, ... they are all going to
have a fun couple of days.

On Linux, it's usually just a matter of updating the "tzdata" package,
assuming the sysadmin(s) responsible aren't on holiday and are keeping an eye
on these sorts of announcements.

For client-side apps with built-in timezone settings, updates are going to be
trickier.

